# I've finally found her..



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, I've finally found a kitty I can call my own -- I'm so excited!

At first, I was skeptical. I wasn't sure what to do, really. 
She has a few flaws (like attacking my feet through the night, or waking me at the crack of daylight), but she's so awesome at the same time.
My family loves her (even though my Gramma and Sister have slight allergies to her), and my dad loves her too! He even lets her roam the house, now that he's gotten used to her, and sees that she isn't a pest.

At first, I really didn't know what to call her. All the names I had picked out just wouldn't fit her..
The name I kept called her on the way home was "Shug" -- short for Sugar.
The brown-ish splotches in her fur reminded me of brown sugar -- therefore, we call her Shug.
Most of the time, I call her Shug-Boog, Boog or Booger, because she's so rotten, hyper and gets into so much mischievousness. She's secretly a ninja-snake in disguise! =P 

Some things to know about Shug: I adopted her from an animal shelter.
They said she's around 4 months old, but I don't think so.
I think they lied just to adopt her out. They told me that they had no cats younger than 6 months for 2 weeks,
then one day I call and they say they had her for 2 weeks, and that she was 4 months old.
But whatever, I love her either way! -- They told me that their son had found her out by their shelter, roaming under one of their trucks.
She seems to be a great house cat, I'm really wondering if she was a stray, or if she had a family before mine.
I'd love to know her past, things such as: was she a house cat? what was her previous life like?
I hope she wasn't abused or neglected.. either way, she's mine now, and I love her, and I hope that she loves me. (Does that sound corny? nekitty)

Now I must post up some (Okay, maybe more than some) photos! 

This picture was taken the day I got her, if I remember correctly. She adapted so quickly, and so well..
Whenever I first went to meet her, she was purring and nuzzling me instantly!

 









This picture was taken a few days ago -- it was so hard to get her to sit still long enough to take this picture!











This picture was taken tonight -- she was playing with the camera wrist band as I was trying to take her picture!











And, last but not least, this was her, resting below my feet.
It's one of her most common spots to lay (other ones are in my chair [the one she's under now] and on my bed). I have to be so careful whenever I move so I don't hurt her!


----------



## AgileOllie (Jan 26, 2010)

Congratulations on the new addition!! She is absolutely adorable. She looks a lot like my girl, Sprinkles!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Awwww, I love those funny mixed tortie-types. I've never met one I didn't like! Enjoy her, she sounds lovely!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

AWW, it's a little tortie girl! Seriously, torties are amazing. Congrats on bringing her home!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm so glad you found her! She's cute.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations! She's lovely. And I'm glad to hear you're Dad likes her too and is ok with her roaming around the house. It's sounds like things are working out well.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

She's adorable! I'm so glad that your dad has come around- Shug must be a special cat to convert him so quickly!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new family member! Shug is adorable ... I love that stripe up her nose.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Slug is adorable! Congrats

Francis used to pounced on our feets too when we first got him. He was 1 at the time, still a kitten maybe a young adult. When Vinnie came along, he stopped doing all of those things.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Awww, adorable!

I do have to say, since that shelter didn't seem to keep it's story straight about how long they keep cats, where they got her, or even really know her age... I would suggest taking her to a vet for a basic physical exam. The vet will have a better idea about how old she is, check her for stuff like fleas, ear-mites and other parasites. Also, if she's not fixed already (which I doubt if she's only 4 months), you should do that if she's 6+ months old ...otherwise she WILL become a pest!

I don't know about vets in your area, but mine are usually about $35-$40 for a basic visit. Then if you need medicines, that can be a bit more, too. There may also be some low-cost clinics in your area too, if you do a web search for them... but try not to go to a place simply based on cost..some lower costs also equal lower quality care!
Just to be safe, I usually budget at least $100 for my visits...then I'm sure to have enough (last visit was $145! but the cat was sick, not just going for a regular yearly visit - exam $35, blood test $80, meds $30).


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats! Glad things worked out for you! She's beautiful, and I bet she's got lotsa attitude to go with that tortie coat.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

@Dawn: Oh I see. I do plan on taking her to the vet (our vet is walk-in only, so we'll be waiting for hours.. ugh =P),
because they told me at the Shelter to take her to the vet during the 1st or 2nd weeks I have her. I haven't gotten to yet, but we're supposed to go on Monday.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What an adooorable tortie girl. I love torties, they're really special. Usually very chatty with an opinion on everything, can be stubborn, not always want to be picked up, but are very loving and loyal----at least that's my experience with quite a few. I hope you will keep her as an indoor cat and get her spayed before 5 mos., as she could come into heat then and get bred accidentally, and torties looove to have kitties and are supermoms.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

AW! Congratulations!!  I'm so happy everything worked out - especially your dad letting her roam around the house!  The vet will be able to give you a good idea of how old she is, mostly by looking at her teeth, I believe, to see how many baby ones are out and how many adult ones are in. Personally, she doesn't look 6 months old to me...especially in that first picture. She looks younger. Our kittens are 6 months, nearing 7 months, and they have started looking much more like cats than like kittens. However, I am no expert, and I could be totally wrong. 

Our kittens ALWAYS attack the camera wrist band.... lol. And the strings on my sweatshirt, and my hair...

Have fun with your new little girl!!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

I have an appointment to get her spayed in May -- it will be free since she was adopted from the shelter. And yes, she's an indoor cat, and hasn't been outside since they found her outside at their shelter (besides me taking her to my vehicle and bringing her inside my house).


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so happy for you!!! Are you the same person who posted weeks ago saying that you would have to keep a cat in your room?? If you are, then this is so wonderful to hear that she is allowed to roam the house! Some cats work their magic on people who don't like or want cats. Shug is sooo cute. Congrats!!!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, yes I was. Thank you.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

It's interesting to see different states' policies - in CA (at least where I am), you can't adopt a cat from a shelter or rescue group until it has been spayed or neutered. So we never had to worry about that, because ours were already fixed before they were 4 months old.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

They told me it couldn't be spayed until it was six months old. =O


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

It = any cat.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That sucks. You should get her spayed as soon as possible.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

I will. They have an appointment set up for the 8th of May, I think it is.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

She's too cute, congrats! I'm glad to hear she's allowed to roam the house, instead of being confined to one room. 

I have a tortie cat too named Pepper, with Shug's same exact colors. She's an evil kitty, but I love her to death nonetheless. I also used to have white & black cat named Sugar that I grew up with, who I also called Sugie-Boog. RIP. She was put down 8 years ago at age 19, right before I got the 2 I have now.

Have fun with your new baby.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Our rescue group will adopt out without spaying/neutering first, especially with kittens that are only 10 weeks old or so ... BUT, we give a voucher to the adopter that they can get it done at no extra cost (price is included in the adoption fee to begin with). We tell people to do it no later than 6 months, 4 months if they're big enough to handle the surgery safely (over 2 pounds usually).


And if they suggest you declaw her while she's asleep for spaying, say NO! Just use SoftPaws (or a generic, usually cheaper) instead. I think generics only come in clear, so if you want color you'd have to get the brand name SoftPaws... but personally I think the colors look ridiculous. About the only color that might fit with her, is black LOL but one lady in the rescue group does neon pink, orange, green, etc... and a different color for each toe! It's horrid! LOL


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I am soooooooo happy for you! I know how heart-broken you were over not being able to get Cosette. I'm especially glad that Shug has converted your dad, too. It won't be long until Shug is curled up on his lap, fast asleep.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

He doesn't like it that she's out of my room of course, and usually makes her come back into my room. But she still gets out and roams.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I was told that all Torties were Females and the Males were called Calicos.....ah well. Either way she is simply gorgeous.

I love the pic with the camera strap. She looks so evil. LOL!!!!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm so happy for you! I was getting worried since I hadn't seen you post anything after the thread about not being able to get Cosette.

She is SO cute! Like someone else said, she must be pretty **** special if she has already won your dad over!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What a sweet little tortie girl! Congratulations!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

AnaPanda said:


> He doesn't like it that she's out of my room of course, and usually makes her come back into my room. But she still gets out and roams.


The more he ignores her, the more tempting he will be to her.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> The more he ignores her, the more tempting he will be to her.


Hahah :kittyturn


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

AnaPanda said:


> They told me it couldn't be spayed until it was six months old. =O


They must not be trained in pediatric surgery. Our shelter spays and neuters at 8 weeks old, as long as they are over 2 pounds. I would see if there is a vet or spay/neuter clinic who can spay her earlier, like now. 4 months is a perfect time. Cats can go into heat as early as 4 or 5 months (that's why the 6-month rule is considered outdated and old-fashioned nowadays), and if she does go into heat, she will do everything in her power to escape outside and will get pregnant ASAP, which you definitely do not want. It's also much better for her health to get her spayed BEFORE she goes into her first heat.

Congrats on the beautiful kitty!


----------

